# Saved by fire



## scottmaciver (May 7, 2009)

Hi all,

What meaning are we to take out of the following verse?

_'If any man's work shall be burned, he shall suffer loss: but he himself shall be saved; yet so as by fire.'_* (1 Corinthians 3:15)*


----------



## larryjf (May 7, 2009)

In context it's referring to building God's Church by bringing in the elect. Therefore it would be referring to those souls whom God has used us for bringing to salvation.
So think of the "work" in terms of people and not in terms of things.


----------



## turmeric (May 7, 2009)

I was taught that in context, it's talking about the message that messengers bring, building upon the foundation of the Gospel, if your materials (doctrine) are burnable, they won't last, and you will not have a reward for your teaching. Not sure I'm representing this idea correctly.


----------



## larryjf (May 7, 2009)

turmeric said:


> I was taught that in context, it's talking about the message that messengers bring, building upon the foundation of the Gospel, if your materials (doctrine) are burnable, they won't last, and you will not have a reward for your teaching. Not sure I'm representing this idea correctly.



Yes, i was taught that as well. But look at verse 9:

_v.9 - For we are God’s fellow workers; you are God’s field, you are God’s building._

If the passage is talking about the building of God (v.10) and God's building is the people that make it up, then i would be inclined to believe that the things we build God's building with are people (because it's made of people).


----------

